

7 Charts Show the Socialist Hellscape America Would Be Under Bernie Sanders - davidgerard
http://mic.com/articles/117944/7-charts-show-the-socialist-hellscape-america-would-be-under-bernie-sanders

======
rand334
Yeah, everything would be "okay for everyone", but worse than the best we can
get right now. I don't want "NHS" in America--I don't want the government
having a say in my medical care and treatment options. Have some rare kind of
cancer, and the newest, best Chemo drugs haven't gone through all the right
governmental approval processes yet to be added to the standard treatment
plans? I'd be screwed. I fully support everyone having access to healthcare
COVERAGE, including subsidizing it or otherwise making it free for people who
can't afford it. However, I don't want out dysfunctional bureaucratic
government running hospitals and hiring doctors. That's where I firmly draw
the line. I don't want to see the same kind of people that run Medicare and
spent a billion dollars on HealthCare.gov making my medical decisions. There
are other things that can be done to lower healthcare costs as well--allowing
medical insurance companies to sell across state lines, limiting Malpractice
liabilities, preventing margins over X for medical supplies, etc.

Education, as well... There should definitely be free options for higher
education in America--it's an investment in America's future, not to be
cliche. That said, public schools in America are a fucking nightmare. I don't
want higher education to be government-owned. What if I want to learn
something that isn't a part of the government's program? I guess with both
Education and Healthcare, everyone should have access to them, but access to
"better healthcare" or "better education" shouldn't be further restricted for
those that can afford it, in the process.

